# PC Zusammenstellen



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte mir gerne einen PC zusammenstellen, kenn' mich mit Hardware leider nich wirklich gut aus. Ich hab mir schonmal 2 Teile herausgesucht die ich unbedingt in meinen PC haben will, das ist der Intel Core I5 2500k, und die Nvidia GeForce GTX 560, ich hätte in dem PC gerne 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine schöne Soundkarte zum anschließen an meinen Verstärker, zu dem Laufwerk : ich bräuchte nur ein normales CD Laufwerk muss kein Blu-ray sein. Ich hätte gerne eine Festplatte mit 1 TB. Eventuell sollte der PC nicht mehr als 750 € kosten.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ja das Mainboard ganz vergessen, aba da kenn ich mich überhaupt net aus :/


----------



## bemuehung (9. Juni 2012)

Verstärker oder Receiver ? geht halt darum ob evtl. n digitaler Anschluss vorhanden ist

DVD Laufwerk/Brenner solltest schon nehmen wenn du aktuellere Spiele installieren willst , son Brenner kost 15-20Euro


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich will einen Gitarrenverstärker anschließen, ja und sorry ähm klar ein DVD Laufwerk


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juni 2012)

Schau doch einfach mal hier rein. Ist erst ein paar Tage alt:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198042-suche-gamer-laptop/
Da ist alles dabei was man braucht. Manche Komponenten könnte man sicherlich noch eine Nummer kleiner nehmen um sich an deine 750 Euro anzunähern.


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

Sicher, dass du nen i5-2500k brauchst? Wenn du (wie du selbst sagst) kaum Ahnung von der Materie hast, wirst du den Prozessor kaum übertakten wollen. Und in dem Fall haste von nem i5-3450 mehr: 20 Euro billiger, in etwa gleiche Leistung UND er frisst weniger Strom.


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Jap da hast du recht ich will nix übertakten wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, dann werde ich wohl den nehmen, aber wie siehts aus mit dem Teilen wie z.B das Mainboard oder der Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Jap da hast du recht ich will nix übertakten wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, dann werde ich wohl den nehmen, aber wie siehts aus mit dem Teilen wie z.B das Mainboard oder der Arbeitsspeicher



Da kann man dann passend was zusammenstellen. Boards gibts von versch. Herstellern schon gute um 70-80 Euro. Arbeitsspeicher kann man mit 30-40 Euro rechnen. Orientier dich ruhig mal grob an Dagonzo's Zusammenstellung, die er oben gepostet hat.

edit: Ich bau dir eben auch mal was zusammen. welche speziellen Anforderungen die Soundkarte für deinen Gitarrenverstärker haben muss, weiss ich aber leider nicht. Da müssteste dich evtl. mal in nem Musiker-Forum informieren.

Das wäre jetzt mal mein Vorschlag:
Mainboard: AsRock P67 Pro3 ~76 EUR
Prozessor: Intel i5-3450 ~175 EUR
CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Rock Top Flow SR1 ~37 EUR
Ram: G.Skill 8gb Kit PC3-10667 (DDR3-1333) ~35 EUR
Grafik: GeForce GTX 560 ~160 EUR
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200, 1TB, SATA 6GB/s ~75 EUR
DVD-Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~17 EUR
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ~60EUR
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya ~30 EUR

Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache, kann man sicher auch was anderes nehmen. Das Vaya ist aber günstig, schaut okay aus und hat schon nen großen Lüfter vorne drin.

Wären dann ca. 670,- (inkl. Versand bei mindfactory/hardwareversand) und da kommen dann halt noch deine Soundkarte und evtl Windows 7 dazu.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Juni 2012)

Würde bei der Grafikkarte aufjedenfall den geringen Aufpreis zur HD 7850 in Kauf nehmen (gibts ja bereits ab 180,-) brignt aufjedenfall ordentlich Leistung+ (im vgl. zur GTX 560 ohne Ti)


----------



## bemuehung (9. Juni 2012)

Board kann man auch das http://geizhals.de/746893 nehmen
für 60Euro würd ich dann lieber n StraightPower E9 450W nehmen , bei ner 7850 geht auch locker 400W

soll das ne non Ti 560er sein ?

was Sound angeht was externes oder ne Essence STX sollte so bei 120-150Euro liegen , ob das nötig ist kommt natürlich drauf an was dahinter hängt evtl. was gebrauchtes von ESI etc.

belastet das Budget ganzschön vielleicht erstmal abwarten


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

Müsste man jetzt halt auch wissen, ob in den 750,- noch Windows 7 mit drin sein soll bzw. was sone Gitarrenverstärker-Soundkarte kostet. Ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, dass Musiker-Equipment ganz schön teuer werden kann. Mit der Schnittstelle Gitarre/PC kenn ich mich aber nicht aus.


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

So hab ich mir das mal zusammengestellt, ich bräuchte nur noch Win 7 und ein Netzteil.

Wie is der PC sonst so ?


----------



## bemuehung (9. Juni 2012)

noch nicht ganz so optimal

wenn es bein non-K CPUs bleibt würde auch das oben gepostete Board gehen , Grafikkarte wärst P/L technisch mit ner 6870/6850(OC) besser dran 

Festplatte kann man evtl. noch was sparen(muss keine Sata 6GB sein bringt bei normalen HDDs nix,ne Seagate/Samsung F3 1000GB oder WD Caviar Blue) , kleinen CPU Kühler ala Scythe Katana3/Coolermaster mit 92mm Lüfter

Ram auch mal bei 1600er gucken , teilweise günstiger/gleich/unwesentlich mehr

NT machst mit dem Cougar A450 nix falsch

Gehäuse das gesparte Geld evtl. in ein Bitfenix Shinobi investieren


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> So hab ich mir das mal zusammengestellt, ich bräuchte nur noch Win 7 und ein Netzteil.
> 
> Wie is der PC sonst so ?



Netzteil: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article müsste passen. Korrigiert mich bitte wer, falls nicht.

CPU-Kühler evtl. noch dazu. Wenn der Rock Top Flow zu teuer ist: nimm' den hier für knapp 17 Eier:
http://www1.hardware...BCr+AMD.article
Auf jeden Fall schonmal besser als der boxed-Kühler.

Zusammenbauen kannste selber? Ansonsten noch mit in den Warenkorb legen für 20 Euro.

Ansonsten wunderbar ok so.

edit: Beim Mainboard kannste in der Tat noch bisschen nen kleineres nehmen, das von dir verlinkte ist aber natürlich auch okay.


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Also bin ich bei : 

ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX ~98 €
8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 ~ 39 € 
LG GH22NS50/70/90 bare schwarz ~ 18 €
Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange ~ 34 €
Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155 ~ 175 €
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s ~ 80 €
XFX RADEON HD 6870 925M 1GB DDR5, 2 x MINI-DP, 2 x DVI, 1 x HDMI  160 €

Scythe Katana 3, nur für Intel-CPUs ~ 18 €

Aber das Netzteil fehlt immer noch


----------



## Shaxul (9. Juni 2012)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/36389/Cougar+A+450+Watt.article


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2012)

_Das wäre mein Beispiel : 

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB (WD5000AAKS)
Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz (BX80637I53450)
Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 1600MHz (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9)
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G)
ASRock H77 Pro4 H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
Thermalright Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01)
Antec High Current Gamer 520W (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2)

wären ~710€_


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Mühe aber ich denke ich bin mit meiner Zusammenstellung zufrieden


----------



## painschkes (9. Juni 2012)

_Ich versteh nur nicht wieso du an der Grafikkarte sparen willst? Den Aufpreis zu einer HD7850 würde ich schon zahlen.

Aber gut, ist ja dein Geld - aufjeden Fall viel Spaß damit :-)_


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Ja ich bin schonma umgestiegen auf die jetzige von der GeForce GTX 560 und ich finde 220€ sind mir ein bisschen zu viel, denn die jetzige wird reichen für meine spiele


----------



## Night2010 (9. Juni 2012)

Für Soundkarten solltest du dich mal bei Thomann umschauen.


----------



## p00f (9. Juni 2012)

Ja zum Sound nochmal ne Frage brauch ich nicht eh noch ne Soundkarte sonst kann ich ja garkein Sound abspielen auf nem Headset oder ?!


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Juni 2012)

Das Mainboard hat ne Soundkarte eingebaut, Erweiterrungssoundkarten sind nur für spzielle Bedürfnisse, Zum Beispiel, wenn du deine Gitarre am PC anschließen willst.


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juni 2012)

Sound hast du immer , da wie gesagt immer onboard Soundchip an Bord ist

wenn du digital anschliessen kannst reicht er eigentlich(die D/A Wandlung etc. macht dann der z.b. AV Receiver), analog bei z.b. guten Kopfhörern/guten Stereo Amp + Lautsprecher sollte man über ne Soundkarte oder  externen KHV D/A Wandler nachdenken

Eingänge hab ich jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Mainboard kein AsRock, die bieten nur Gewährleistung. Besser eins von Gigabyte z.B. http://geizhals.at/de/751145. 
Soundkarte lohnt nur bei richtig teuren, Festplatte besser zur 1TB greifen, besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Grafikkarte am besten die AMD Radeon HD 7850 (z.B. von Gigabyte oder Sapphire). Die Nivida 5er Reihe kannst du vergessen, veraltete Generation und sehr stromhungrig bei weniger Leistung. 
Lüfter falls du nicht übertakten willst entweder einen Xigmatek Loki oder am besten den Scythe Katana 4. 
Netzteil reichen 400-450 Watt. 
Ansonsten überlegen ob du dir nicht besser eine SSD zulegst für dein OS. 64gb reichen da schon (z.B. die Crucial M4 oder die Samsung SSD 830 64gb).


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juni 2012)

SSD wär gut aber Win7 geht auch schon aufs Budget , da bleibt nicht soviel sollte aber gehen wenn er ne 6870 nimmt

die 6870 evtl. selbst OCen is gute Budget-Lösung , HDD geb ich dir recht( wenn nicht sogar ne 5400er 2TB sofern SSD gekauft wird)

Board kann ich nicht nachvollziehen , is für mich kein Argument(ich gehe nicht ausschliesslich davon aus das es defekt ist und dann sind die Händler auch meist sehr kulant und kommen der Gewährleistung nach)


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich hab schon von sehr vielen mitbekommen die defekte AsRock-MB hatten. Klar geht man nicht davon aus aber wenns dann mal passiert, ist es blöd 
Da würd ich schon den geringen Aufpreis tätigen.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

> Ich hab schon von sehr vielen mitbekommen die defekte AsRock-MB hatten


Ich habe von sehr vielen mitbekommen, die Probleme mit ihren Gigabyteborads hatten...
Ganz besonders der Onkel vom Großvater, des Zeitungsjungen väterlichseiterseits, der hatte Probleme damit.



> Mainboard kein AsRock, die bieten nur Gewährleistung.


Dann hätte ich dazu gerne mal eine Quelle.

Neue Mainboards, gehen meiner Erfahrung nach echt selten kaputt.
Entweder waren die Sandybridge MBs im letzten Jahr sofort bzw. innerhalb von einer Woche im Eimer oder sie haben gehalten (bis auf einige Ausnahmen natürlich).
SSDs, Netzteile und Grafikkarten in zu kleinen Gehäusen waren dann eher problemanfällig.


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Ist mir eigentlich relativ wumpe, aber andere Mainboards mit Garantie kosten vll 5 Euro mehr. Jeder so wie er will.
Quellen findest du zu Genüge über Google.
Klar gehn die selten kaputt aber falls der Fall eintritt würd ich mich ärgern. 
Das vorgeschlagene Midgard Gehäuse ist aber denk ich ausreichend groß und gut


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich habe von sehr vielen mitbekommen, die Probleme mit ihren Gigabyteborads hatten...
> Ganz besonders der Onkel vom Großvater, des Zeitungsjungen väterlichseiterseits, der hatte Probleme damit.



ich musste leicht schmunzeln  

is doch alles Unsinn ich google AsRock Probleme oder Gigabyte Probleme klar bekommt man Ergebnisse

vernünftigen Händler der tauscht das ohne Probleme


----------



## p00f (10. Juni 2012)

Edit : Hier mein aktuelles System

Seit ihr damit zufrieden ?

Ich hab jetzt übrigens 16 GB RAM draufgepackt


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Spar die die 16 gb (mehr als 8gb wirst du eh nicht brauchen) und investier das lieber in ne bessere Grafikkarte. Eine neue Radeon 7xxx (z.B. 7850 oc, die ist besser als die 6870).


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juni 2012)

Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Mainboard kein AsRock, die bieten nur Gewährleistung. Besser eins von Gigabyte z.B. http://geizhals.at/de/751145.
> Soundkarte lohnt nur bei richtig teuren, Festplatte besser zur 1TB greifen, besseres P/L-Verhältnis. Grafikkarte am besten die AMD Radeon HD 7850 (z.B. von Gigabyte oder Sapphire). Die Nivida 5er Reihe kannst du vergessen, veraltete Generation und sehr stromhungrig bei weniger Leistung.
> Lüfter falls du nicht übertakten willst entweder einen Xigmatek Loki oder am besten den Scythe Katana 4.
> Netzteil reichen 400-450 Watt.
> Ansonsten überlegen ob du dir nicht besser eine SSD zulegst für dein OS. 64gb reichen da schon (z.B. die Crucial M4 oder die Samsung SSD 830 64gb).





Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich relativ wumpe, aber andere Mainboards mit Garantie kosten vll 5 Euro mehr. Jeder so wie er will.
> Quellen findest du zu Genüge über Google.
> Klar gehn die selten kaputt aber falls der Fall eintritt würd ich mich ärgern.
> Das vorgeschlagene Midgard Gehäuse ist aber denk ich ausreichend groß und gut



Sich im Forum anmelden und einfach erstmal irgendwelche, unbegründeten Behauptungen aufstellen. Das wird nicht sonderlich gerne gesehen.
Außerdem bietet ASRock bestimmt keine Gewährleistung, nach deutschem Recht, kann die dir nämlich nur der Händler geben (und muss es bei Privatkunden auch)

Übrigens ist mein Mainboard auch von ASRock und funktioniert.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

Die Stelle, dass Asrock keine Garantie sondern nur Gewährleistung bietet, hab ich bisher allerdings noch nich gefunden .
Ich habe jetzt mal nach Gigabyte Sockel 1155 Probleme gegooglet:



> H77-D3H + 16GB Kit G-Skill 1333 Probleme - Sockel 1155 - GIGABYTE ...
> 
> mbforum.gigabyte.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=6005
> 4 Beiträge - 2 Autoren - 23. Mai
> ...



Und nach Asrock 1155 Probleme:


> [Motherboard Asrock Fatality P67 So.1155] LED + Reset Kabel Einbau ...
> 
> forum.mindfactory.de/probleme.../67425-motherboard-asrock-fatalit...
> 6 Beiträge - 3 Autoren - 21. Jan.
> ...



Das sind jeweils die ersten Suchergebnisse..


Davon abgesehen hab ich auch ein Asrock Mainboard, welches extrem gut funktioniert, niemals Probleme gemacht hat und 4.8 Ghz Takt auf meinem I7 100% stabil mitgemacht hat.
Momentan läufts halt wieder auf dem normalen Takt, weil ich mit der Leistung nix anfangen kann  aber es geht.


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Ist ja gut, ist ja gut.  
Spielt halt auch der persönliche Geschmack mit. Alles kann kaputt gehn  
@Blut und Donner: Ich bin schon länger hier, lese nur mit. 

Aber könnten wir jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen? Ist ziemlich Off-Topic.


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juni 2012)

die 6870 is zu teuer gibt schon Vernünftige für knapp 130Euro , da passt dann auch das P/L Verhältnis

für 170Euro kann man ne 6950 kaufen


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Stimmt. Wenn er nur 8gb Ram nimmt wär auch vll ne 7850 oc drin, die wär noch en Stück besser und auch zukunftssicherer denk ich.
Edit: Statt dem 1333 Mhz Ram könntest du auch den 1600er nehmen, wird ja jetzt unterstützt. Macht zwar nicht viel aus, aber jo ist auch nicht soo viel teurer.


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juni 2012)

8Gb reicht auch , Takt muss man halt sehen wie Verfügbarkeit/Preis aussieht


----------



## Night2010 (10. Juni 2012)

Es reichen auch 4GB vollkommen aus.

Wenn er allerdings Musik produzieren will, können da auch schon 16GB und eine High-End CPU zu wenig sein. Je nachdem welche Programme er nutzt.

Der Onbaord Sound kann genutzt werden, man sollte aber nicht verlangen in Musikgenuss zu kommen.
Dazu gehört eine anständige Sounkarte und ein ebenso anständiger Kopfhörer.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Stelle, dass Asrock keine Garantie sondern nur Gewährleistung bietet, hab ich bisher allerdings noch nich gefunden .
> Ich habe jetzt mal nach Gigabyte Sockel 1155 Probleme gegooglet:



Asrock gibt nur 6 Monate Garantie. Asus 36 Monate beispielsweise. Kannst du auf der jeweiligen Webseite nachlesen. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass du überall 24 Monate Gewährleistung hast und auch ein Asrock 2 Jahre umgetauscht wird, sollte mal was sein. Außer, du hast es bei einem scheiß Händler gekauft, der sich auf die Beweislastumkehr stützt und sich querstellt. Bei Hoh oder Hardwareversand wirst du damit aber bestimmt keine Probleme haben. Da hab ich die Gewährleistung schon ein paar mal in Anspruch genommen. So lang die 2 Jahre nicht rum sind, wird das Produkt getauscht. Auch ein Asrock-Mainboard.



Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Wenn er nur 8gb Ram nimmt wär auch vll ne 7850 oc drin, die wär noch en Stück besser und auch zukunftssicherer denk ich.
> Edit: Statt dem 1333 Mhz Ram könntest du auch den 1600er nehmen, wird ja jetzt unterstützt. Macht zwar nicht viel aus, aber jo ist auch nicht soo viel teurer.



Nur der neue 3700 unterstützt 1600er Ram. Die anderen weiterhin nur 1333Mhz. Klar, die Mainboards können mehr, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es die CPU nicht kann und somit der Mehrwert sich arg in Grenzen hält, falls er überhaupt gegeben ist.


----------



## Shaxul (10. Juni 2012)

Ich möchte bei sämtlichen "Nimm lieber eine dickere Grafikkarte"-Posts anmerken, dass ursprüngliche Budget von 750 Euro im Auge zu behalten (inkl. Windows 7). Natürlich ist eine 7850 besser, aber mit ner 6870 bekommt man doch für den Preis (140 Euro) eine sehr vernünftige Lösung.

Offtopic: Wieso muss eigentlich in jedem PC-Bau-Thread das Thema "Asrock taugt nichts!" rausgekramt werden? Ich wusste ja, dass die Firma nen schlechten Ruf hat, aber das grenzt ja mittlerweile an Paranoia hier.


----------



## p00f (10. Juni 2012)

Ja... nicht streiten

Ich denke ich behalte meine jetzige Grafikkarte und geh von den 16 GB wieder runter auf 8


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2012)

Die Aussage war - soweit ich gelesen habe - nicht: "Asrock ist scheiße", sondern "Asrock hat ne kurze Garantiezeit". Und das ist ja kein Flame oder sinnloses Bashing, sondern viel mehr eine berechtigte Feststellung, die man durchaus auch mal als zusätzliches Kriterium in eine Kaufberatung mit einfließen lassen kann. Vielleicht legt der TE ja unglaublich viel Wert auf Garantie. In dem Fall wüsste er jetzt, dass er dann eher etwas anderes als Asrock kaufen muss.


----------



## p00f (10. Juni 2012)

Neuster PC 

Jetzt mit der neuen Grafikkarte und nur 8 GB RAM


----------



## p00f (10. Juni 2012)

Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo sparen ??


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo sparen ??



Schwer! Außer, du nimmst halt nen Dualcore, was ich persönlich nicht tun würde. Oder du lässt dir nen AMD raus. Dann wird es billiger, aber halt auch mit weniger Leistung.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juni 2012)

> Die Aussage war - soweit ich gelesen habe - nicht: "Asrock ist scheiße", sondern "Asrock hat ne kurze Garantiezeit"


Nein die eine Aussage war, dass Asrock NUR Gewährleistung bietet (Unsinn).
Die andere AUssage war, dass Asrock Mainboards dem hörensagen nach häufig kaputt sind (nehmen sich alle Hersteller nich viel).

Wenn man Geld lassen will, würde ich nach wie vor Asus empfehlen .


----------



## Shaxul (10. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo sparen ??



Das ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger ein optimales "Value for money"-System so wie du es jetzt hast.
Einzig 20 Kröten könnteste noch einsparen, wenn du dir zutraust, ihn selber zusammenzubauen.
Das muss aber jeder für sich selber wissen, ob er sich das zutraut. Anleitungen gibt's im Netz genug und ich finde, es macht auch echt Spass, sich mal damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juni 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nein die eine Aussage war, dass Asrock NUR Gewährleistung bietet (Unsinn).
> Die andere AUssage war, dass Asrock Mainboards dem hörensagen nach häufig kaputt sind (nehmen sich alle Hersteller nich viel).
> 
> Wenn man Geld lassen will, würde ich nach wie vor Asus empfehlen .



Dann hab ich falsch gelesen.  

Eine sinngemäße Aussage, wie "Asrock geht schnell kaputt" ist in meinen Augen Bullshit. Gewährleistung haben alle 2 Jahre.
Und Garantie ist bei Asrock - soweit ich informiert bin - eben nur 6 Monate, während ich bei Asus eben die 36 Monate noch im Hinterkopf habe.
Also, die unterscheiden sich von der Garantie her definitiv, je nach Hersteller. Aber das muss im Endeffekt jeder selbst wissen, wie wichtig ihm die Garantiezeit ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt noch irgendwo sparen ??


Ich sag jetzt einfach mal: Das sieht so gut aus. 
Je mehr du jetzt noch rumfummelst, desto unsicherer wirst du wieder. Schlag zu! Das passt schon so


----------



## Night2010 (10. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Neuster PC
> 
> Jetzt mit der neuen Grafikkarte und nur 8 GB RAM



Das Board und die Graka sind nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Shaxul (10. Juni 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich sag jetzt einfach mal: Das sieht so gut aus.
> Je mehr du jetzt noch rumfummelst, desto unsicherer wirst du wieder. Schlag zu! Das passt schon so



Da schließ ich mich dann auch mal an! Viel Spass mit dem PC. Sag Bescheid wenn er da ist!


----------



## p00f (10. Juni 2012)

Ja ich sag euch bescheid wenn er da is... das kann allerdings noch dauern denn, jetzt gehts in Offtopicbereich ich such noch ein Job um das ganze finanzieren zu können, bin 13 und naja hbt ihr Tipps


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juni 2012)

Jugendarbeitsschutzgesetz, du darfst dir frühstens mit 15 nen Job suchen, meines Wissens. Außer Zeitungen austragen, das ginge, aber ist ganz schöne Arbeit, kenn das.


----------



## Elegor7792 (10. Juni 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Nur der neue 3700 unterstützt 1600er Ram. Die anderen weiterhin nur 1333Mhz. Klar, die Mainboards können mehr, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es die CPU nicht kann und somit der Mehrwert sich arg in Grenzen hält, falls er überhaupt gegeben ist.



Nein, alle Ivy-Bridge untersützten 1600 Mhz. Sandy-Bridge hat nur teilweise schon 1600er unterstützt. 
Bringt aber wie gesagt kaum mehr Leistung, aber naja kostet auch fast nicht mehr.

Edit: Sorry dann nochmal an alle wegen der AsRock-Sache wollte hier kein Fass aufmachen.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Caps-lock (11. Juni 2012)

und zwar keinen Applaus


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

...


----------



## Elegor7792 (11. Juni 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei sämtlichen "Nimm lieber eine dickere Grafikkarte"-Posts anmerken, dass ursprüngliche Budget von 750 Euro im Auge zu behalten (inkl. Windows 7). Natürlich ist eine 7850 besser, aber mit ner 6870 bekommt man doch für den Preis (140 Euro) eine sehr vernünftige Lösung.



Das mit der Grafikkarte hab ich nur empfohlen weil er noch 16gb Ram drin hatte. Die zusätzlichen 8gb hätte man lieber in ne bessere Graka stecken können, aber natürlich kann mans auch ganz weglassen, klar. 
Statt der 6870 würde ich (wenns in dem Preisbereich bleiben soll) lieber die 7770/7770 oc empfehlen. Ist neuer, eigentlich genauso gut (in höheren Auflösungen denk ich sogar besser) und frisst weniger Strom.


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine 7850 besser, aber mit ner 6870 bekommt man doch für den Preis (140 Euro) eine sehr vernünftige Lösung.


Diese Grafikkarte macht bei der jetzigen Zusammenstellung auch wenig Sinn, das sie PCI Express 3 inkompatibel ist, was ja aber das Board und der CPU sind.
Ansonsten würden bei der Grafikkartenwahl auch günstigere Boards und CPUs infrage kommen/zu empfehlen sein (denke ich mal^)


----------



## Elegor7792 (11. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Budget sollten aber ein aktuelles Board (sprich 7er Reihe) drin sein.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

gelöscht ... man war ich dicht 



Xidish schrieb:


> Diese Grafikkarte macht bei der jetzigen Zusammenstellung auch wenig Sinn, das sie PCI Express 3 inkompatibel ist, was ja aber das Board und der CPU sind.
> Ansonsten würden bei der Grafikkartenwahl auch günstigere Boards und CPUs infrage kommen/zu empfehlen sein (denke ich mal^)


die Speicherandbreite(Interface) wird eh nicht ausgenutzt

die 6870 passt eigentlich wenn man sie für 130Euro bekommt , 70-80 Euro für Win7 muss man auch berechnen



Xidish schrieb:


> Diese Grafikkarte macht bei der jetzigen Zusammenstellung auch wenig Sinn, das sie PCI Express 3 inkompatibel ist, was ja aber das Board und der CPU sind.
> Ansonsten würden bei der Grafikkartenwahl auch günstigere Boards und CPUs infrage kommen/zu empfehlen sein (denke ich mal^)


die paar Watt  schneller ist sie keinesfalls 

P/L bei der 6850/6870 um einiges besser

evtl. ne 60-64GB SSD


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

Wie meinst Du das mit "eh nicht ausgenutzt"

Wenn Board, CPU und Karte auf PCI 3.0 ausgelegt sind  (also auch zusammen verbaut sind) dann wird
durch PCI Express 3.0 die Datentransferrate schon gegenüber PCIe 2.0 verdoppelt.

Nur wenn eines der 3 Komponenten nicht 3.0 tauglich ist, ist es unwirksam.
Das meinte ich mit, wenn die Karte nicht PCIe 3.0 ist, die anderen beiden Komponenten schon - daß die Karte wenig Sinn macht.

Und sicherlich mag es gerade erst in den Kinderschuhen stecken - nur so , wie sich die Technik entwickelt -
kann es schon "morgen" "standard" sein - zumal schon die ersten Daten zu PCIe 4.0 veröffentlicht oder erst spekuliert wurden.

ps. 
Jedenfalls habe ich das erst gestern so gelesen ...
Schade, habe den Link nicht gespeichert, aber evtl. finde ich die Seite noch einmal.


----------



## Night2010 (11. Juni 2012)

Er meint, das die Karten diese Leistung nicht ausnutzen.

Ist wie mit den Festplatten und Sata2/3. Sata2 ist viel schneller als es die Festplatte ist.
Man braucht schon eine SSD um an die grenze von Sata2 zu kommen. Bzw. Sata3 um die geschwindigkeit der SSD auszunutzen.
Für alle Karten reicht immer noch PCIe 2 vollkommen aus.

&#8364;dit:

Ich betreibe z.B. an PCIe 2 ne GTX 670.

&#8364;dit 2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188376/hardwarecanucks-hd-7970-pci-e-3-0-vs-pci-e-2-0-comparison

Hier sieht man es. Es macht keinen Unterschied ob 2, oder 3. Der Unterschied leigt im Bereich der Messtoleranz.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

um das Speicherinterface von Pci-e 3.0 zu nutzen müsste er nur für die Grafikkarte soviel Geld ausgeben , das sprengt eigentlich das ganze Budget


----------



## Elegor7792 (11. Juni 2012)

http://geizhals.at/de/737031

Passt doch ins Budget. Mit 750 Euro ist einiges drin...

Bzw. mal aus nem anderem Forum ein Vorschlag für 700 Euro:

Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AAKX)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R785OC-2GD)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
Optisches Laufwerk: Sony Optiarc AD-7280S schwarz, SATA, bulk (30667210)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)

Dann noch für 50 Euro Windoof über Ebay.


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

P/L technisch doch sinnfrei , da macht sich ne http://geizhals.de/633488 besser


----------



## Elegor7792 (11. Juni 2012)

Dann doch eher die genannte 7770 oc... und mit der Konfig wären die 750 halt ausgereizt.^^
Wäre natürlich gut zu wissen was der TE so mit dem PC macht.


----------



## Xidish (11. Juni 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> P/L technisch doch sinnfrei , da macht sich ne http://geizhals.de/633488 besser


Wenn Du dann noch ein älteres PCIe 2 Board und PCI2 CPU nimmst (was noch billiger wäre) macht die Sinn - ansonsten ist die eher sinnfrei.
Das ist genauso, als würdest Du nen Ferrari für Stadtverkehr kaufen. 

naja, ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus.


----------



## p00f (11. Juni 2012)

Frage : Wenn ich jetzt die 20 € Zusammenbau rausnehmen würde, ist es schwer einen Rechner zusammenzubauen bzw. wo bekomm ich Hilfe ?


----------



## Atrokk (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir vor einem halben Jahr diesen Laptop gekauft http://www.notebooki...2-014/00007820/.
Speicher habe ich aufgerüstet auf 8Gb Ram und eine neue Festplatte wurde eingebaut. Nun möchte ich diesen Laptop verkaufen und wieder auf einen PC umsteigen !

Was kann ich für diesen Laptop noch in etwa verlangen ? Der Kaufpreis war 579 € ....


----------



## Blut und Donner (11. Juni 2012)

Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Dann doch eher die genannte 7770 oc... und mit der Konfig wären die 750 halt ausgereizt.^^
> Wäre natürlich gut zu wissen was der TE so mit dem PC macht.



Die HD 7700 ist nonsense - schau dir mal den Testbericht an. Die HD 7700 ist in *ALLEN* Benchmarks der HD 6870 unterlegen.




Xidish schrieb:


> Wenn Du dann noch ein älteres PCIe 2 Board und PCI2 CPU nimmst (was noch billiger wäre) macht die Sinn - ansonsten ist die eher sinnfrei.
> Das ist genauso, als würdest Du nen Ferrari für Stadtverkehr kaufen.
> 
> naja, ich klinke mich an dieser Stelle aus.



Schwachsinn, die HD 6870 macht schon Sinn sie ist die Karte die leistungsteschnisch vor der HD 7850 kommt und eben nicht die HD 7700. Da bringt dir PCIe 3.0 auch nichts, da das keine aktuelle Karte auslastet nichtmal die GTX 680. PCIe 3.0 bringt aktuell nur bei SLI/Crossfire was, das PCIe 3.0 x8 genauso schnell ist, wie PCIe 2.0 x16. (Die Unterschiede hier sind alelrdings auch sehr gering). Was soll außerdem bitte eine "PCI2 CPU" sein?

Summa Sumarum, willst du sparen, nimm die 6870, für ein quäntchen Mehr Leistung, nimm die HD 7850.


----------



## mristau (11. Juni 2012)

1. PCIe 3 ist abwärtskompatibel => jede PCIe Karte wird darin laufen
2. PCIe 3 ist jetzt gerade neu auf dem Markt, das dauert noch 1-2 Grafikkarten Generationen, bis das voll ausgelastet wird => Die Verbesserung zu PCIe 2 liegt im Bereich von Messungenauigkeiten.

Es lohnt sich aber auf jedenfall beim Board/CPU schon darauf zu setzen, denn bei ner guten Zusammenstellung kann man Mainboard/CPU und RAM meist deutlich länger nutzen, als die Grafikkarte, wenn man aktuelle Titel spielt.
Als Beispiel, selbst ein alter Core2Quad Q9550 reicht heutzutage locker für jedes Spiel aus, wenn da eine passende Grafikkarte neu reingebaut wird.

Daher würde ich schon die neuen Teile kaufen und eine HD 6870 ist immer noch für aktuelle Titel ausreichend, da kann man dann in 1-2 Jahren mit ner HD 8000 Serie nachrüsten
PCIe 3 ist sicher die Zukunft, aber wird erst in einiger Zeit wirklich gebraucht.


----------



## p00f (11. Juni 2012)

Jetzt nochmal zusammenfassend was ratet ihr mir ?


----------



## Night2010 (11. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zusammenfassend was ratet ihr mir ?



Nimm die 7850 und spar am Kühler, der Kühler der dabei ist reicht vollkommen aus.
Kannst dein System nehmen was du gepostet hast, nur eben ohne extra CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2012)

Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Nein, alle Ivy-Bridge untersützten 1600 Mhz. Sandy-Bridge hat nur teilweise schon 1600er unterstützt.
> Bringt aber wie gesagt kaum mehr Leistung, aber naja kostet auch fast nicht mehr.
> 
> Edit: Sorry dann nochmal an alle wegen der AsRock-Sache wollte hier kein Fass aufmachen.



Scheinst Recht zu haben. Komisch, ich war mir sicher, gelesen zu haben, dass nur der große i7 1600er unterstützt.



p00f schrieb:


> Jetzt nochmal zusammenfassend was ratet ihr mir ?



Erstmal nen Job, damit du ihn dir überhaupt leisten kannst?


----------



## p00f (11. Juni 2012)

Also das System bis jetzt, hab jetzt doch den i5-2500k und die neue Graka, was gibts jezt noch ?


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juni 2012)

ich hab noch n C2Q9550 @ 3,8Ghz 475MhzX8,0(hält schon seit 4Jahren) unter nem Prolimatech Megahalems , wüsste jetzt nich was ich neu kaufen würde 

2500K kühler , der Ivy 3570K(physich bedingt) wird relativ warm aber mit nem anständigen Towerkühler gehts auch


----------



## Night2010 (11. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Also das System bis jetzt, hab jetzt doch den i5-2500k und die neue Graka, was gibts jezt noch ?



Keinen 2500k, sondern wenn dann einen 3570k. Wobei das beste für dich der i5 3450 wäre.


----------



## Elegor7792 (12. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Die HD 7700 ist nonsense - schau dir mal den Testbericht an. Die HD 7700 ist in *ALLEN* Benchmarks der HD 6870 unterlegen.



Gut, gibt mehrere Tests zu der Karte. Ich hatte auch explizit die 7770 *OC *im Sinn. Diese ist sehr nahe an der 6870 dran, manchmal schlechter manchmal gleichauf. Allerdings verbraucht sie weniger Strom, ist leiser und billiger (P/L-mäßig imo > 6870). Ich würde lieber zur ner Karte der aktuellen Generation greifen, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Die 7850/7850 oc ist aber deutlich besser und sollte in dem Budget schon drin sein.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juni 2012)

Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Gut, gibt mehrere Tests zu der Karte. Ich hatte auch explizit die 7770 *OC *im Sinn. Diese ist sehr nahe an der 6870 dran, manchmal schlechter manchmal gleichauf. Allerdings verbraucht sie weniger Strom, ist leiser und billiger (P/L-mäßig imo > 6870). Ich würde lieber zur ner Karte der aktuellen Generation greifen, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Die 7850/7850 oc ist aber deutlich besser und sollte in dem Budget schon drin sein.



Die 6870 kannst du aber auch nochmal übertakten, wie du siehst, so wird ein Rattenschwanz draus.


----------



## p00f (12. Juni 2012)

Brauch ich für den i5-2500k nochmal ein extra Kühler ?


----------



## Night2010 (12. Juni 2012)

Elegor7792 schrieb:


> Gut, gibt mehrere Tests zu der Karte. Ich hatte auch explizit die 7770 *OC *im Sinn. Diese ist sehr nahe an der 6870 dran, manchmal schlechter manchmal gleichauf. Allerdings verbraucht sie weniger Strom, ist leiser und billiger (P/L-mäßig imo > 6870). Ich würde lieber zur ner Karte der aktuellen Generation greifen, aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> Die 7850/7850 oc ist aber deutlich besser und sollte in dem Budget schon drin sein.



Naja, die 6870 ist avg ~5-10% schneller als die 7770 OC.

Und die 15-20 Watt im Idle bzw. 50 Watt unter Last interessieren nicht wirklich.


> Brauch ich für den i5-2500k nochmal ein extra Kühler ?



Nein. Aber wie gesagt, kauf nen 3450 bzw wenn es ein "k-model" sein soll, dann einen 3570k.


----------



## Elegor7792 (12. Juni 2012)

Gut stimmt schon  Aber wie gesagt bei dem Budget kann man eigentl zur 7850 greifen...
Wenn dir der Boxed-Kühler vom i5 zu laut is nimm nen Extra-Kühler, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## p00f (12. Juni 2012)

Und mal wieder die Frage : Soll ich was verändern ?


----------



## Shaxul (12. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Und mal wieder die Frage : Soll ich was verändern ?



Und wieder: Passt so! Ob du jetzt die größere oder die kleinere Grafik nimmst, ist halt letzten Endes deine Entscheidung. Beide Lösungen sind wunderbar okay.


----------



## p00f (12. Juni 2012)

Ne Frage 

Was kann ich an dem PC noch verändern damit der auch gut leise ist, kann auch eventuell bisschen was kosten.


----------



## Elegor7792 (12. Juni 2012)

Naja ein extra CPU-Kühler. Die meisten sind normalerweise leiser als der Standardkühler. 
Der Scythe Katana 4 wäre recht gut.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juni 2012)

Bei der Grafikkarte könntest die nehmen, wenn es leise sein soll:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=57633&agid=1165&pvid=4nd2irial_h3d9gyny&ref=13&lb

Laut einigen Tests hat die einen der besten Lüfter aller ATI-Karten.


----------



## Xidish (12. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AC - Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Kühler Sockel 775 / i5 / i7 / AM2 / AM2+ / AM3 / 979.


> Der Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 ist die verbesserte Version des bekannten Freezer 7 Pro. Durch die flexible Gestaltung der Halterung ist der Kühler kompatibel zu den Intel Core i7 und Core i5, sowie zu AMD Sockel AM3 kompatibel. Mit dem flüsterleisen 92mm Lüfter und den 6 Heatpipes ist der Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 einer der effektivste und leiseste CPU Kühler für Sie.



Ist der empfehlenswert - überhaupt und bei dem Preis von knapp 22&#8364;?


----------



## Night2010 (12. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Ne Frage
> 
> Was kann ich an dem PC noch verändern damit der auch gut leise ist, kann auch eventuell bisschen was kosten.



CPU Kühler: http://geizhals.at/de/764553

Lüfter fürs GH: http://geizhals.at/de/684031


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem aus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den allergleichen hab ich nicht. Aber bei mir in der Firma hab ich im Rechner auch ne ähnliche Budget-Variante von Arctic und den finde ich ganz gut. Ist kaum was zu hören.
Für den Preis machen die schon ganz gute Lüfter.


----------



## p00f (13. Juni 2012)

Hab ich denn an dem Mainboard USB 3.0 hab des nicht gefunden


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2012)

Ja, hast Du.

Hier unter Datenblatt kannst Du Details zu Deinem ausgewählten Board sehen.


----------



## Night2010 (13. Juni 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> Hab ich denn an dem Mainboard USB 3.0 hab des nicht gefunden



Ja hsst du, das sind die 2 Blauen Anschlüsse hinten.


----------



## p00f (13. Juni 2012)

Ok danke


----------



## p00f (14. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mir den PC selber zusammenbau brauch ich dann noch Kabel zu bestellen oder sind alle notwendigen dabei ?


----------



## Night2010 (14. Juni 2012)

Es ist alles dabei.
Beim Board liegen die Festplattenkabel bei musst dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## p00f (14. Juni 2012)

Na dann


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Wobei es sein kann, dass du früher oder später probleme mit den mitgelieferten SATA Kabeln bekommst.
War bei mir so - hab dann für 5 Euro neue bestellt und die halten bis heute (im gegensatz zu den alten)


----------



## p00f (26. Juni 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004O6ADGM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

Diesen Bildschirm möchte ich mir holen ist da Sound dabei ?


----------



## bemuehung (26. Juni 2012)

ich dachte du spielst nur WOW ? da brauchst doch kein 2ms Monitor wo die Reaktionszeit eh nicht aussagekräftig ist


----------



## p00f (30. Juni 2012)

Ähhhh WOW *kotz* ich hasse das Game !


----------



## Night2010 (1. Juli 2012)

p00f schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004O6ADGM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
> 
> Diesen Bildschirm möchte ich mir holen ist da Sound dabei ?



Nein sieht nicht so aus als ob der Sound hätte.
Bzw. steht da nichts von Sound. Normal steht dann da 2x10Watt z.B.

Hier die haben alle Sound.


----------

